# Flounder Remover



## Hunter/fisherman101 (Feb 23, 2013)

Took me about an hour to build something that made it easier to get those flatties off a gig here is the result of two mailbox L's and some wood.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

While that will work.....Now you have a fish flopping all over the deck. That will make your decks slippery and can get someone hurt.


Here's mine. Cooler is strapped down.


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

i got one of those heavy plastic bins from lowes with the thick yellow lid on it.....cut half the lid out leaving the rim so it still attaches to the bin and bolted a sheet of diamond plate aluminum to the still entact part of the lid. cut a slit in the plate just wide enough for the gig to fit. put some water down in the bin and flounder falls off into the bin of water where all the mud and sand gets washed off and then transfer em into the ice chest at the end of the night or once there is a bunch in there leaving all the mud and sand behind.


----------

